

Make guns smart - ekm2
http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/09/opinion/shane-smarter-guns/index.html?fb_action_ids=10151345184503919&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=timeline_og&action_object_map=%7B%2210151345184503919%22%3A156767871137235%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151345184503919%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D

======
rrbrambley
As a person who hates hearing the political arguments around this subject, I
am excited to hear people talking about this.

As a dev who knows how hard/impossible it can be to write bug-free software, I
think this could be opening a can of worms. The Next Generation of gun law
debates could end up being about software failures, privacy, and intense
political debates and stupid bills that dictate how/when guns can be
rightfully fired.

